# SUN: Project Looking Glass - Ein etwas anderer 3D-Desktop

## Inte

Mit Project Looking Glass arbeitet Sun Microsystems an der Nutzung der dritten Dimension für grafische Benutzeroberflächen. Ziel ist es, den Anwendern neue Möglichkeiten in der Gestaltung der Arbeitsoberfläche zu eröffnen.

Laut Aussage der Zeitschrift Markt&Technik (Ausgabe 16/2004, S. 41) will Sun Mitte des Jahres eine erste Entwicklerversion auf den Markt bringen und eine Zweite, mit eigens für die Oberfläche optimierten Applikationen, gegen Ende des Jahres.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Veröffentlichung. Hier ein paar Links zur Info:Project Looking Glass by Sun Microsystems: A Revolutionary Evolution of Today's Desktop

Detailed screen shots

Linux Reports: Sun Wants to Make Linux 3D

Präsentationsvideo (35MB)Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Beforegod

Hört sich interessant an, das video kenne ich schon.

Allerdings frage ich mich wer die Zielgruppen sein soll. Viele Benutzer sind schon mit den normalen 2D Desktops überfordert und nun auch noch eine dritte Dimension?

Nunja, bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das entwickelt.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Sieht so aus als wäre das Projekt Looking Glass in Java gebaut (zumindest die Screenshots deuten darauf hin). Verfolgt 3DWM nicht einen ähnlichen Ansatz?

Hier per se eine werbegeladene Definition

http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/3dwm.htm

Die eigentliche 3DWM Seite ist nicht erreichbar (vielleicht ändert sich das ja im Laufe des Tages)

http://www.3dwm.org

----------

## MatzeOne

naja, wenn die performance und die lizenzbedingungen stimmen, würd ich mir des schon näher angucken  :Wink: 

ich arbeite zwar schon länger mit fluxbox und mein einziges hilight ist eine screen/irssi-session in nem transparenten eterm, aber zum rumspielen wär das schon nett  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

Vor ~10 Jahren war sowas mal Aprilscherz in der c't. Win3D oder so... 

Ich weiß echt nicht wozu sowas gut sein soll, wenn man nicht gerade 'ne Cave in der Garage eingerichtet hat.

----------

## MatzeOne

hebt den coolness-faktor beim arbeiten erheblich an  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> hebt den coolness-faktor beim arbeiten erheblich an 

 

Das mag schon sein, aber auf Kosten wovon? Ressourcen? Ich fidne auch nicht schlecht, dass eine Arbeitsoberfläche schön ist, wichtiger ist aber die Arbeit die man damit erinrichten kann. Nicht alles was schön einigermassen schön aussieht ist gut (siehe windof). Ich weiß auch nicht, wozu das gut sein soll, ich finde eher umständlich, wenn ich meine Fenster komplet verdreht sind, wo ich gar nix mehr erkennen kann.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Nicht alles was schön einigermassen schön aussieht ist gut (siehe windof). 

 

Ich würde jetzt mal wieder Windows nicht so verteufeln, ich finde die Oberfläche Luna jetzt auch nicht so aufregend, aber neulich hat Nat Friedman erst eingeräumt dass Microsoft einfach weiter ist von der Usability und Gnome etwas länger davon brauchen wird. Erfreulich dass Friedman Konzepte sich ausgedacht haben die ja auch unter anderem Namen bei Microsoft auftauchen  (das war jetzt nicht doppeldeutig oder ähnlich gemeint). 

Ich persönlich könnte mit einem 3D Desktop nichts anfangen, wobei man natürlich nicht bewerten kann wie das arbeiten damit ist.

----------

## bloodcount

Wartet doch erstmal ob wie schnell dieser Desktop dann ist und wie sich damit arbeiten lässt.  :Wink: 

Beim Umstieg von Win 3.x auf Win 95 gabs auch erstmal großes Geschrei  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich denke mal bis dieses Konzept wirklich komplett Einsatzfähig ist und die Programme entsprechend kompatibel sind (es ist ja vorerst nur eine bestimmte Auswahl geplant so wie ich das verstanden habe) werden die PCs wohl auch um einiges schneller sein. Immerhin sind wir bei 64 Bit Prozessoren, > 3GHz und mehreren GB RAM/Festplatte im Heimbereich. Wenn ich überlege, dass vor 14 Jahren 12 MHz und 1 MB RAM fast schon utopisch waren...

Und manchmal trügt der Schein auch. Wenn es gut programmiert ist kann es sein, dass es kaum einen Performanceverlust im Vergleich zu einer gleich programmierten 2D Umgebung (also (wahrscheinlich) in Java programmierten) gibt.

Von daher: Köpfe nicht erhitzen, abwarten und Tee trinken.

----------

## MrTom

Im ganz "kleinen" hab ich das mal unter Windows getestet:

http://www.hamar.sk/sphere/

SphereXP ist zwar ganz nett, aber nach 1 Stunde geht einem der 3D-Desktop schon auf die Nerven! Vor allem wenn man mit dem butten Desktop von XP schon nix anfangen kann, ist das dann doch etwas zu viel...

----------

## Risktaker

Wollt nur mal bescheid geben das Heise.de schreibt das Sun gibt 3D-Desktop Looking Glass freigibt,

ich habe die möglichkeit gehabt das mal auf dem Linux-Tag auszuprobieren, und es war erschreckent schnell! Die hatten das als demo auf nem Ibm T40p    mit der Radeon Karte   und die cpu last idelte da rum (ich weis leider nicht auf welchem takt das denkbrett lief)  zwischen 7%-10%  wenn man drehte und spielte,   also auch consolen über videos und so weiter! obwohl natürlich das video mehr cpu last machte  :Wink: . Gelaufen ist das dort auf nem Suse 9.1

UTF-8 --> ISO8859-1 --- Bitte nicht mit UTF-8 posten. Siehe Forenregeln. --ian!

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Risktaker wrote:*   

> Wollt nur mal bescheid geben das Heise.de schreibt das Sun gibt 3D-Desktop Looking Glass freigibt,
> 
> ich habe die mÃ¶glichkeit gehabt das mal auf dem Linux-Tag auszuprobieren, und es war erschreckent schnell! Die hatten das als demo auf nem Ibm T40p    

 

Wie war denn dein Eindruck vom arbeiten her? Ist das vernünftig? Umgewöhnung?

----------

## Beforegod

Mal sehen einige ebuilds sind schon vorhanden, allerdings wird dabei leider java3d von Blackdown genutzt und nicht von Sun direkt.

Es fehlt also noch das ebuild für java3d von sun.

Ansonsten denke ich mal das es ausreichend schnell ist, da es ja auf OpenGL aufsetzt und somit die größte Rechnerei auf die Grafikkarte abgeschoben wird. Zuhause werde ich das Teil auf jeden FAll mal reinziehen (ob mit oder ohne java3d ebuild)  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Respekt! Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich liebe Sun. Die Jungs haben echt gute Ideen. Habe mir auch mal so einiges auf dieser Seite https://lg3d.dev.java.net/

durchgelesen und muss sagen, wenn das Ding einmal läuft....und vor allem stabil ist, ist das mein neuer Desktop. 

@Beforegod

ebuilds sind schon vorhanden? Dann wollen wer doch ma direkt syncen  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Nein nur inoffiziell.. also auf bugs.gentoo.org

Du musst noch jai wieder einfügen (ist auskommentiert) und das java3d ebuild runterladen (hab ich gerade hochgeladen)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646

Viel Spass

----------

## aZZe

Alles klar ich werd das mal checken. Läuft es denn bei dir schon?

----------

## Beforegod

Naja läuft is gut..

habs mal gestartet und nach 5 min wieder abgebrochen weil immer noch nix passiert ist.

Werde es dann mal in meiner Mittagspause starten, wo es dann ne Stunde Zeit hat sich zu entfalten  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

@beforegod

das problem hatte ich eben auch (habs versucht, im fenster zu starten).

hast du auch das ebuild hier benutzt?

wenn ich das als session aus kdm heraus starten will, bricht der ladevorgang 

nach ca. 30 sekunden ab und ich lande wieder in der anmeldung.

!?

kanns kaum erwarten, das "ding" zum laufen zu bekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Ja dieses ebuild habe ich benutzt.

Habe gerade ne Fehlermeldung bekommen, das "too many files are open"  :Wink: 

Werde später mal die Maximale Dateifanzahl aufs dreifache erhöhen und dann mal sehen..

Scheint ja ein Hamemrteil zu werden  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Im off the wall Forum wird auch schon fleißig diskutiert über Looking Glass. Auf Seite 4 ganz unten hat das jemand inzwischen ans laufen gebracht und ein paar Screenshots gepostet, die aber fast genauso aussehen wie die offiziellen von SUN. Probleme scheinen vor allem KDE Programme zu machen aber viele andere Tools scheinen auch noch nicht so toll zu laufen (wenn überhaupt).

Aber egal.. sobald ich daheim bin, werd ich das mal antesten  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## Richy

Hab wohl zu viel rumprobiert, ich bekomme nur noch ein 

16:41:26  richy@Pinguin $  lg3d-dev 

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin 

/opt/lg3d/bin 

pkill: 9512 - Operation not permitted

[1] 5195

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.2.2

Und ich finde überall nur JAI 1.1.2  :Sad: 

----------

## makukasutota

 *Richy wrote:*   

> Hab wohl zu viel rumprobiert, ich bekomme nur noch ein 
> 
> 16:41:26  richy@Pinguin $  lg3d-dev 
> 
> /opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin 
> ...

 

Ähm... Es gibt auch (eigentlich) nur 1.1.2: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/ (rechte Seite: Popular downloads)

Auf Prolinux steht auch das LG nur 1.1.2 braucht. Hast du es mit dem Ebuild probiert oder hast du es manuell installiert? Vielleicht funktioniert es mit dem Ebuild.

----------

## boris64

hats denn schon jemand von euch hinbekommen?

ich habe alle (hoffe ich zumindest   :Confused: ) wichtigen sachen installiert,

und bei mir startet der gute desktop einfach nicht, sondern bricht ohne

eine fehlermeldung einfach ab (wenn ich das als sessions starte).

starte ich das ganze via lg3d-dev, so sieht meine ausgabe ähnlich aus wie die 

von richy&makukasutota, nur ohne "operation permitted".

trotzdem tut sich da nix   :Rolling Eyes: 

so müsste das doch korrekt sein, nicht?

```
...

[ebuild   RF  ] dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2

[ebuild   RF  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1

[ebuild   RF  ] dev-java/jai-1.1.2-r2

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/lookingglass-0.5

...
```

----------

## tobimat80

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hats denn schon jemand von euch hinbekommen?
> 
> ich habe alle (hoffe ich zumindest  ) wichtigen sachen installiert,
> 
> und bei mir startet der gute desktop einfach nicht, sondern bricht ohne
> ...

 

Also ich hab das ebuild mal installiert. Das ist die Ausgabe von lg3d-dev:

 *Quote:*   

> /opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin
> 
> /opt/lg3d/bin
> 
> [1] 8573
> ...

 

Und dann nix mehr.

Wenn ich das als Session starte bekomme ich einen Mauszeiger auf grauem Hintergrund zu sehen. Dann friert alles ein und ich kann den Power-Button zur Hilfe ziehen.

Im Log-File (/tmp/lgserver.log) steht auch nix drinne:

 *Quote:*   

> LGCONFIG file:///opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_1p_nox.xml
> 
> JAVA_HOME /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2
> 
> LGX11HOME /opt/lg3d/bin/../ext/lg3d-x11
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

@tobimat80

bei mir läuft jetzt das ganze im fenster (via "lg3d-dev") auf wundersame

weise, nachdem ich jai&sun-java3d neu gemergt hatte.

als session geht es allerdings immer noch nicht.

----------

## moe

Hab das man gerade auch probiert:

lg3d-session in konsole ohne laufenden X-Server -> X wird gestartet, komische seknrechte Striche aufm Screen und totalhänger

lg3d-session in xterm als user ->

```

moe@moe-pc moe # lg3d-session

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin

/opt/lg3d/bin

[1] 7855

 

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

 

 

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please

send the full server output, not just the last messages.

Please report problems to xorg@freedesktop.org.

 

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin

/opt/lg3d/bin

pkill: 7746 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7750 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7752 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7754 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7755 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7756 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7757 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7762 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7764 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7768 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7769 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7781 - Operation not permitted

pkill: 7782 - Operation not permitted

[1] 7861

java.rmi.server.ExportException: Port already in use: 44817; nested exception is:

        java.net.BindException: Address already in use

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.listen(TCPTransport.java:243)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.exportObject(TCPTransport.java:178)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.exportObject(TCPEndpoint.java:382)

        at sun.rmi.transport.LiveRef.exportObject(LiveRef.java:116)

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:180)

        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl.setup(RegistryImpl.java:92)

        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl.<init>(RegistryImpl.java:78)

        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl.main(RegistryImpl.java:317)

Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:359)

        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:319)

        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:185)

        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:97)

        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createServerSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:27)

        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createServerSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:333)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newServerSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:622)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.listen(TCPTransport.java:231)

        ... 7 more

Killed

[1]  + Exit 1                        rmiregistry 44817

```

lg3d-session in xterm als root ->

```

root@moe-pc root # lg3d-session

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin

/opt/lg3d/bin

 

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

 

 

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please

send the full server output, not just the last messages.

Please report problems to xorg@freedesktop.org.

 

[1] 7921

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin

/opt/lg3d/bin

[1] 7941

Killed

```

In beiden Fällen wird der ganze Schirm kurz weiss..

lg3d-dev läuft, aber das ist ja nur ne Art Demo, oder? Kann jedenfalls nur die Beispielprogramme starten, Terminal wird ausserhalb des 3D Desktops gestartet..

Schade..

Gruss Maurice

P.S. Achja ich verwende X.org statt XFree86..

----------

## Beforegod

Bei mir geht gar nix..

beide Sachen werden ne lange Zeit wie verrückt geladen und dann brichts einfach ab..

obs nun session oder -dev ist..

Komisch  :Sad: 

----------

## furanku

Hab's gerade zum laufen bekommen, im Fenster und als session (als session allerdings nur als root und auch nur von einer konsole heraus, nach einem /etc/init.d/xdm stop, und manchmal mit crash des X servers (wirres Muster) beim exit).

Naja, das ist auf meinem AthlonXP 1700+ noch recht hackelig, die Schrift im xterm ist auch 1024x768 durch die OpenGL skalierung schlecht lesbar, jede Menge redraw Fehler wenn ich einen Mozilla starte beim wechsel welches fenster denn nun aktiv sein soll, ...

Naja, ich versuch's morgen etwas ausgeschlafener  :Wink:  nochmal, wollte nur kurz gemeldet haben, dass es prinzipiell auch im Full Screen Modus läuft!

Frank

----------

## Shake

Bei mir läuft's auch mehr schlecht als recht auf meinem Centrino-Notebook mit NVidia-Grafik.

Interessanterweise kommt das System immer *etwas* durcheinander, wenn ich Looking Glass einmal gestartet hatte.

--> Einmal starten

--> Neu booten

--> Nochmals starten

Ansonsten habe ich denselbsen Effekt, wie oben beschrieben, mit dem gestreiften Screen und Hänger (per sshd noch Zugriff möglich).

Insgesamt finde ich das ganze jetzt nicht so besonders klasse - hatte deutlich höhere Erwartungen...

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> so müsste das doch korrekt sein, nicht?
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Im Prinzip ja, allerdings scheint bei jai noch eine kleine Änderung nötig zu sein:

Ändere in /usr/portage/distfiles/jai-1_1_2-lib-linux-i586-jdk.bin Zeile 203 von

tail +245 $0 > $outname

in

tail -n +245 $0 > $outname

und kommentiere die unmittelbar folgende Prüfsummenüberprüfung (Zeilen 204 bis 230) aus, dann 

```
cd /usr/portage/dev-java/jai; ebuild jai-1.1.2-r2.ebuild digest; emerge jai
```

und lg3d-dev ist Dein Freund. lg3d-session konnte ich nicht mehr testen, es kam jemand mit einer "ganz kurzen Frage" dazwischen, probier' ich morgen. Ein ordentlicher Mensch hätte das ebuild natürlich ins Overlay Verzeichnis kopiert und entsprechend angepasst (Änderungen durch sed vornehmen lassen), aber zum testen ..., ich tu's auch nie wieder  :Embarassed:  , in diese Woche, Heute, in den nächsten fünf Minuten  :Wink: 

Bei den beiden Scripten /bin/lg3d-* muss jeweils "./" am Anfang der letzten Zeile eingefügt werden.

Getestet hab' ich das auf einem Dual P4 Xeon mit eingeschaltetem HT (also vier virtuelle CPUs) mit Kernel 2.6.7 (Original, nicht vanilla) und GNOME, die Systemauslastung war minimal. Morgen probier' ich es 'mal ohne SMP im Kernel. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit AMD64? Den hab' ich für morgen Abend eingeplant.

platinumviper

----------

## Ulukay

hmmmm

habe alles (hoffentlich) korrekt installiert

auch des JAI

nur wenn ich looking glass starten will macht der unendlich viele

/bin/bash /blahblagbh/lg3ds auf

(wenn ich ned schnell den Xserver abbrechen würd, dann würd der pc einfreezen)

hat da jemand ne lösung

(hab nvidia grafikkarte mit funktionierendem agp+opengl)

----------

## boris64

 *Ulukay wrote:*   

> nur wenn ich looking glass starten will macht der unendlich viele
> 
> /bin/bash /blahblagbh/lg3ds auf

 

deja-vu  :Wink: 

@platinumviper

ist das abändern  unbedingt notwendig? lg3d-dev funktioniert ja

(mehr schlecht als recht, öffnet z.b. xterm in einem fenster ausserhalb des 3d-desktops, s.o.->moe).

nur lg3d-session verweigert den start.

----------

## UltraHarry

hallo,

ich hab mir das teil gestern abend nach  dieser anleitung installiert und hab es sogar geschafft, als root eine session zum laufen zu bringen. allerdings habe ich dann keine maus?! wo liegt mein denkfehler?

grüße,

harry

----------

## Trebiani

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lg3d-dev läuft, aber das ist ja nur ne Art Demo, oder? Kann jedenfalls nur die Beispielprogramme starten, Terminal wird ausserhalb des 3D Desktops gestartet..
> 
> 

 

Dafür benötigst du den modifizierten X-Server. 

Hier nachzulesen:

http://www.javadesktop.org/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2972&tstart=0

Da steht auch drinnen was man ändern muss um lg3d-session als User zu starten.

----------

## Beforegod

Also mit dem neuen ebuild habe ich das Teil auch zum laufen bekommen.

Athlon TB 1200, mit 256 MB Ram und Matrox G550 läuft super das teil.

Werde mir mal den modifizierten XServer anschauen, ob das was taugt  :Wink: 

Allerdings scheint das Ding noch eher ein Demo zu sein, jedenfalls gibts kein Menü oder sonst was..

oder gucke ich falsch?

----------

## UltraHarry

also das teil ist seine nummer 0.5 nicht wirklich wert; lg3d-dev ist wirklich nur ein demo. 

als session gestartet, kann man dann das xterm bewundern, und probeweise anwendungen starten. allerdings habe ich noch keine anwendung gefunden, die a) nicht sofort die session killt oder b) die session einfriert   :Rolling Eyes: 

achso: meine maus und keyboard konnte ich endlich benutzen, nachdem ich xdm abgeschaltet hatte.  :Wink: 

naja. abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt.

grüße,

der harry

----------

## Beforegod

Habe das Teil zum laufen bekommen und mal ein paar Shots gemacht. Voll Funktional ist das noch nicht, obwohl ich am WE mal die X11 Erweiterung probieren werde.

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/lg3d-1.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/lg3d-2.png

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/lg3d-3.png

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...

bei mir mag des gar ned.

Da kommt nur die Meldung 

```

# lg3d-dev

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d/bin

/opt/lg3d/bin

[1] 31254 

```

Und das wars...

habe das aktuelle ebuild genommen, sun-jdk-1.5 usw. installiert.

Vorschläge?

----------

## Kleini

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Hmm...
> 
> bei mir mag des gar ned.
> 
> Da kommt nur die Meldung 
> ...

 

Mmhh, hatte ich auch, schau dir mal die /tmp/lgserver.log und /var/tmp/lgserver.log an, da steht, wenn es einen Fehler gibt, alles dazu drin.

----------

## tobimat80

Juhu! Es funktioniert. Zumindest die Demo. Die Session hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Mein Fehler war: Man sollte das jdk 1.5.0 nicht nur emergen, man sollte es dann auch noch mittels java-config auswählen.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Emu

Hi,

Gibts irgendwo ne Anleitung, die von anfang bis ende beschreibt, wie man des Teil zum laufen bekommt? Mit den ebuilds und so? Bin totaler newbie, aber des Teil würd ich echt gern zum laufen bringen. Und vielleicht nicht grad in Französisch  :Smile: 

Gruss : Emu

----------

## Lore

Hm, habs auch auf dem Linuxtag gesehen.

Die hatten als Hintergrund"bild" die MarsoberflÃ¤che, auf der man sogar "rumlaufen" konnte.

Selbst wenn alles nur Spielerei ist, so will ich doch die Option haben, die Fenster leicht zur Seite drehen zu kÃ¶nnen und durchsichtig werden zu lassen. Das wÃ¼rd ich als extrem nÃ¼tzlich empfinden.

----------

## ian!

Also ich habe es hier auch wunderbar laufen. Ich werde mal (aufgrund Nachfrage) auch dieses WE kurz dokumentieren, wie man das installiert.

----------

## Emu

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Also ich habe es hier auch wunderbar laufen. Ich werde mal (aufgrund Nachfrage) auch dieses WE kurz dokumentieren, wie man das installiert.

 

Wär echt klasse  :Smile: 

Gruss : Emu

----------

## ian!

Das sollte es tun. Ich habe es jetzt nicht getestet.

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass

mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo 'sun-jdk/sun-jdk*' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'dev-java/sun-java3d*' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo '>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.99' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo '>=dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.9' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'dev-java/sun-jdk* ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'dev-java/sun-java3d* ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'dev-java/jai* ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'x11-wm/lookingglass* ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

lynx -source 'http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=35000&action=view' > /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest

emerge lookingglass
```

Durch das (etwas muehsame) herunterladen der Pakete von der Sun-Webseite muss man sich allerdings selbst schlagen.

Viel Spass damit!

----------

## Emu

Danke erstmal, werts gleich mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

Gruss : Emu

----------

## Emu

Hmm, ich habs genauso gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast, aber ich bekomm folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Emu root # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass digest

!!! Name error in looki: missing a version or name part.

!!! Error: PF is null 'looki'; exiting.

```

Verzeichnis ist erstellet und runtergeladen hab ichs auch.

Woran könnts liegen???

Gruss Emu

----------

## ian!

 *Emu wrote:*   

> Woran könnts liegen???

 

Es sollte so heissen (oben auch gefixed):

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
```

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Das sollte es tun.

 

Jepp, tut es  :Smile:   Und das auf einem PIII-700  :Very Happy:   Kann die olle Kiste also doch noch was ab.

Wie sich herausstellte, wurde das lookingglass-ebuild noch mal geaendert, sodass es nun auf Anhieb laeuft.

----------

## hoschi

na ja, also ich brauch keinen 3d-desktop, aber trotzdem net von sun

außerdem hab ich den gcc ohne jave kompiliert, brauch ich einfach nicht

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> außerdem hab ich den gcc ohne jave kompiliert, brauch ich einfach nicht

 

Das hat ja mit der Nutzung von Suns 3D Java Desktop nichts zu tun.

----------

## Emu

Hmm, also irgendwas stimmt bei mir immer noch nicht. Ich bekomm jetzt diese Fehlermeldung:

```

Emu root # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild not found for digest

```

Und da ich mit ebuild noch nie was gemacht hab, hab ich auch keine Ahnung, was das bedeutet. Datei liegt aber im Verzeichnis.

Gruss : Emu

----------

## Pylon

 *Emu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Emu root # ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Dat muss auch heissen: 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
```

Dir fehlt entweder das lookingglass-Verzeichnis oder Du hast vergessen es zu schreiben.

----------

## Emu

Jau, habs auch grad gemerkt  :Smile:  Trotzdem danke. Ich emerge grad den ganzen kram.

P.S. Wie starte ich das ding dann eigentlich???

Gruss : Emu

----------

## makukasutota

Les dir doch mal den Thread durch  :Wink: 

lg3d-session und lg3d-dev. Das erstgenannte für eine Session so ähnlich wie auch KDE, Gnome und so starten, und das zweite für einen Fenstermodus den man aus z.b. KDE heraus starten kann.

----------

## Ragin

Starten tust das mit /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev

Bei mir will das immer noch nicht. Ich warte lieber auf die 0.6er Version. Vielleicht läuft die ja stabiler und vielleicht ist java-1.5 dann auch Standardmäßig unmasked unter Gentoo. Momentan verursacht das noch einige Fehler bei mir.

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   außerdem hab ich den gcc ohne jave kompiliert, brauch ich einfach nicht 
> 
> Das hat ja mit der Nutzung von Suns 3D Java Desktop nichts zu tun.

 

ich habe gedacht das teil wäre in java geschrieben?

----------

## Ragin

Man kann ja auch einen anderen Kompiler als gcc verwenden.

Die java-sdk Kompiler zum Beispiel, die man sowieso benötigt um diese Java Programme auszuführen...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Also ich habe es hier auch wunderbar laufen. Ich werde mal (aufgrund Nachfrage) auch dieses WE kurz dokumentieren, wie man das installiert.

 

hab's eben auf dem treffen der glug-hh erwähnt, dass du ne doku schreiben wolltest  :Very Happy: 

wir warten  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> hab's eben auf dem treffen der glug-hh erwähnt, dass du ne doku schreiben wolltest 
> 
> wir warten 

 

Mann, sind denn alle blind heute?  :Evil or Very Mad:  So viel unselbststaendiges Nachfragen wie heute habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.  Persoenliches Highlight in #gentoo-ppc war "Wie wechsel ich ein Verzeichnis?"  :Crying or Very sad:  Da kommen einem echt die Traenen. Klar, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.  Doch vor 15 Jahren kaufte man sich ein Buch und hat schoen selbst studiert, denn Foren und Chats gab es nicht.

Schau mal auf Seite zwei dieses Threads unten.  Da findest Du die angekuendigte Doku.

----------

## MatzeOne

hab's eben grad gesehen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MatzeOne

hab circa 1 1/2 stunden gebraucht und nu läuft's  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> hab circa 1 1/2 stunden gebraucht und nu läuft's 

 

Na das ist doch die Hauptsache!  :Very Happy: 

/me gibt Pylon einen Keks.  :Wink: 

----------

## UltraHarry

ja, aber das wichtigste wäre doch mal ein report über die bereits lauffähigen anwendungen, oder? 

also hat hier irgendjemand schon mal *irgendeine* anwendung unter looking glass zum laufen gebracht?

grüße,

der harry

----------

## Pylon

 *UltraHarry wrote:*   

> jalso hat hier irgendjemand schon mal *irgendeine* anwendung unter looking glass zum laufen gebracht?

 

Noe, denn ich kriege irgendwie nicht den Fokus auf das xterm dort, sprich ich kann nix eingeben.  Und wenn ich auf eine normale Konsole zurueckschalte, semmelt lookingglass eh ab.  Alles halt noch recht alpha.

Die Frage ist nur, ob das mit dem xterm von Xorg zusammen haengt?

----------

## kriz

 *UltraHarry wrote:*   

> ja, aber das wichtigste wäre doch mal ein report über die bereits lauffähigen anwendungen, oder? 
> 
> also hat hier irgendjemand schon mal *irgendeine* anwendung unter looking glass zum laufen gebracht?
> 
> grüße,
> ...

 

mozilla geht solala. (das rendern ist nicht ganz korrekt)

xmms geht ab und zu mal.

gentoo auch ab und zu

wie gesagt: noch sehr alpha das ganze.

lg3d-session mit mozilla

mozilla laeuft zwar stabil aber das rendern passt wie man sieht nicht so ganz.

was soll`s, version 0.6 ist schon in der mache.

mfg

----------

## SNOWSTORM

nach 3 stunden arbeit dran hab ichs jetz au zum laufen gebracht...

beide progs -dev und -session

unter dual monitor is das echt interressant, und läuft recht schnell

----------

## jannis

naja, soll ja Leute geben, bei denen das immer noch ned läuft   :Crying or Very sad: 

der meint, er brauch für lookingglass (die ebuild aus dem bugzilla) "dev-java/jai".

aber das gibts nich, ich hab' nur die jai-bin.

damit geht das auch soweit, aber dann meint er, er will java3d. das is drauf, re-emergen bzw. source /etc/profile und env-update hilft alles nix. ich hatte das mal soweit, dass ich ein fenster namens "center" bekomme, das nach 0.5 seks wieder weg geht (grund: aborting).

Jemand noch Ideen dafür?

*Update*: als ich das gestern mal emerged hatte, hatte ich "java3d", damit kanm das fenster. nach einem emerge sync (vielleicht gibts was neues in der richtung) hab' ich nur noch "sun-java3d", was ja nich unbedingt schlecht sein muss. doch erst nach dem update vom java3d auf das sun-java3d geht das lg3d gar nemmer. jez meint es, es will java3d haben. am ende des emergens vom sun-java3d steht:

 *Quote:*   

>  * This ebuild now installs into /opt/sun-java3d-bin and /usr/share/sun-java3d-b
> 
> in
> 
>  * To use you need to pass the following to java
> ...

 

Hell, what?

Ich kenn' mich mit java nich wirklich aus und würde jez gerne wissen !WIE! ich dem java das sagen muss, dass das jez da is. evtl. geht dann ld3d mal *hope*

java-config hilft mir auch nich weiter. Bitte um Erklärung.

----------

